# The Pubic



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been here for 1 hour 9 minutes and they are driving me bonkers!! They are all coming out of the woodwork today!!

So for the sake of my sanity I am following this stress release plan!!










So for those of you wanting to release stress from dippy customers, rude public, clueless job applicants and even demanding managers follow my plan it works great!!

Have a good day!!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

The pubic


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

You'll certainly be getting lots of views on this thread with that title :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

The Pubic ?????


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> You could try some cream from the docs


I'd definately get to the doctors :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

I can only assume you have a problem with pubic hair
They are growing out of the woodwork you say
Scary! hope it aint catching!
Can we quarantine this thread please!
I am certainly steering well clear!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Try one of these it might help.:*D


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol: that really cheered me up!xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd offer to change the thread title but it made me laugh so much it ought to stay :lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Or if it is really thick you may want one of these....


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

PMSL now that title is a scream I was like NO this should be int he adult section so I click on it then almost spat my tea out,, what a very cool spelling mistake


----------



## DaisytheTT (Jan 20, 2011)

I thought I'd somehow ended up in the adult section with that title :lol:

Did make me giggle though!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I haven't got time for this rubbish...I've got a new microscope and I'm busy studying minute orgasms...


----------



## ddb2 (Oct 17, 2010)

poohdog said:


> I haven't got time for this rubbish...I've got a new microscope and I'm busy studying minute orgasms...


Brilliant 'come' back!!!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Ohhhhh deary me how I laughed!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

I meant the public...oh how embarrassing 

glad I brightened everyones day with my dippiness the customers are rubbing off on me!!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

well that title made me pmsl :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

*note to self* 

PROOF READ ALL POSTS BEFORE LICKING REPLY!!

must admit though looking through the post it does sound rather suspicious and would just like to make it clear there is absolutely nothing wrong with that area


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The Pubic??? I was intrigued.. :lol:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> *note to self*
> 
> PROOF READ ALL POSTS BEFORE LICKING REPLY!!


You lick your computer???

now that is weird!! :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

:lol: i have just sat here laughing so much :lol: made my day alot better


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> I meant the public...oh how embarrassing
> 
> glad I brightened everyones day with my dippiness the customers are rubbing off on me!!


may I ask what area you work in??


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

This thread has made my day


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> *note to self*
> 
> PROOF READ ALL POSTS BEFORE *LICKING* REPLY!!
> 
> must admit though looking through the post it does sound rather suspicious and would just like to make it clear there is absolutely nothing wrong with that area


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

hawksport said:


> So to sum your day up, you had pubic problems after the customers rubbed off on you while you licked the computer.
> It makes my day seem boring


Pity you can't click "like" a few more times, this made me spit my coffee all over my bliddy keyboard man!!

Hilarious! Thanks folks, I needed a giggle!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: now that is funny


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> *note to self*
> 
> PROOF READ ALL POSTS BEFORE LICKING REPLY!!
> 
> must admit though looking through the post it does sound rather suspicious and would just like to make it clear there is absolutely nothing wrong with that area


What you like eh! , DID you read your reply before CLICKING on reply, you left the "C" out, you sure are having problems with missing letters pmsl


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I had to put my finger in the hole to lick you


:tongue_smilie: :tongue_smilie: :tongue_smilie:      :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks your spolling mistac, you hav made me dug.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Gratch said:


> The pubic


ha ha ....................................seen afew today at the gym


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

FAN-BLOOMIN'-TASTIC!!!

Hilarious!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Although, if you find any of your customers stuck to your soap then you REALLY are having problems........


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

ummm theres not much I can say really is there but I know how it sounds....it's all completely innocent


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

hawksport said:


> So to sum your day up, you had pubic problems after the customers rubbed off on you while you licked the computer.
> It makes my day seem boring


When you put it eloquently like that...yes it does sound rather dodgy  BUT it was completely innocent 

you are just trouble!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

And how many times did you 'proof' read those posts before hitting replay 

oops mean reply


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

celicababe1986 said:


> may I ask what area you work in??


Umm I am a Personal Assistant dealing with the General Managers affairs. maybe I should ensure I check his typing more frequently than I do here 

I basically top up peoples accounts with money, type letters, take minutes at meetings answer the phone etc. Typos are an additional bonus in minutes at meetinsg count yourselves lucky you've had so many in one day!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Umm I am a Personal Assistant dealing with the General Managers affairs. maybe I should ensure I check his typing more frequently than I do here
> 
> I basically top up peoples accounts with money, type letters, take minutes at meetings answer the phone etc. Typos are an additional bonus in minutes at meetinsg count yourselves lucky you've had so many in one day!!


whoops and another :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

looks like the 'typo' police are out in force today 

i've now got a complex


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> looks like the 'typo' police are out in force today
> 
> i've now got a complex


I think your fingers are drunk!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I think your fingers are drunk!!!!


In my defense I am typing on a mobile phone and I am due to get a new phone tomorrow it's doing it on purpose!!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> In my defense I am typing on a mobile phone and I am due to get a new phone tomorrow it's doing it on purpose!!


:nono: save it for the courts :nono: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

lmao love it this has made me smile


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> :nono: save it for the courts :nono: :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh ha ha 

wondered how long it would be before some brightspark said that!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Try one of these it might help.:*D


ive got one of them lmfao


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL I was at work when I posted today on my mobile - just come home and read the whole thread I was mortified lol

I would have thought one of the mods would have kindly changed it


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL I was at work when I posted today on my mobile - just come home and read the whole thread I was mortified lol
> 
> I would have thought one of the mods would have kindly changed it


They are having as many laughs as us lot lolol. Better luck tomorrow


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol:
I saw the thread title at work and thought "should i?... No best not" Just incase :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> They are having as many laughs as us lot lolol. Better luck tomorrow


I know so unprofessional :nono:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> I know so unprofessional :nono:


I agree, they are slacking somewhat


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Umm I am a Personal Assistant dealing with the General Managers affairs. maybe I should ensure I check his typing more frequently than I do here
> 
> I basically top up peoples accounts with money, type letters, take minutes at meetings answer the phone etc. Typos are an additional bonus in minutes at meetinsg count yourselves lucky you've had so many in one day!!


Can you please make a typo on my account? ABout £1000 worth of typo should do it


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

sue&harvey said:


> Can you please make a typo on my account? ABout £1000 worth of typo should do it


LOL you got an account?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL you got an account?


Ummmm  Not yet


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

sue&harvey said:


> Ummmm  Not yet


dopey sue


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you so much, this made me laugh till I had tears rolling down my face! Just what I needed.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Troll Alert .........................


off to crown court i think


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> off to crown court i think


LOL its one for the prison me thinks, just off to get a glass of wine before sentencing


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> off to crown court i think


ooops..sorry..i'm on the wrong thread...pmls...i need to go to bed


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm quite excited, I never get to see trolls in action


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> LOL its one for the prison me thinks, just off to get a glass of wine before sentencing


5 years of hard labour i should think


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Gratch said:


> I'm quite excited, I never get to see trolls in action


Very amusing, every friday night needs one...... Looks like this one bought some nasty lies with em too. lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Also I don't see why you used a new account as wouldn't you get an IP ban to stop you coming back?  Questions for the mods.


IP are very easily change/disguised probably much to the frustration of the mods lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Also I don't see why you used a new account as wouldn't you get an IP ban to stop you coming back?  Questions for the mods.


no, you just unplug your modem for five mins...then you have a new i.p address...


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

God what have i missed now lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> God what have i missed now lol


on the previous page


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> God what have i missed now lol


:lol: :lol: nothing much yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah i saw its gone now lol
Thought i must have missed something else earlier :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

they come and go so quick :yikes:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Darn trigger happy mods  They're so excited to do their job they forget we need a little bit of drama every now and then!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Darn trigger happy mods  They're so excited to do their job they forget we need a little bit of drama every now and then!


pmsl...i was all ready to go to bed, then that happened:lol: then it didn't :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

can we not keep bringing this thread to the top?  

or chnage the title?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> they come and go so quick :yikes:


Story of my life  :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Buster's Mummy said:


> can we not keep bringing this thread to the top?
> 
> or chnage the title?


Seems like someone is scared, could it be the threat of pf crown court


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> can we not keep bringing this thread to the top?
> 
> or chnage the title?


Uh no  It amuses the masses


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> can we not keep bringing this thread to the top?
> 
> or chnage the title?


ahhhhhh, whats up? I love a good pubic chat


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> no, you just unplug your modem for five mins...then you have a new i.p address...


Or just proxy your way back in I have had to do that once on here. Missed a troll have I?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Seems like someone is scared, could it be the threat of pf crown court


I bribed the jury


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Seems like someone is scared, could it be the threat of pf crown court


Me and busters mummy scared I think not.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

lol. pubic. im so easily amused


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Wish I knew! But I'm nosey.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Not the foggiest.. totally baffled me :lol:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> I have been here for 1 hour 9 minutes and they are driving me bonkers!! They are all coming out of the woodwork today!!


That and the thread title gave me a bad case of laughter.  A little hair growth today?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

come on mods this is soooo embarrassing and people keep bringing the thread to the top. 

tis not fair I have been much more careful with my posts since


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

The mods have an evil plot against you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

DogLover1981 said:


> The mods have an evil plot against you.


awwwwwww but I am so nice really


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Think we should have a pubic bumping (of thread).. sorry public :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Think we should have a pubic bumbing (of thread).. sorry public :lol:


you can go off people you know


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> you can go off people you know


The bumbing wasnt intentional..  Its catching!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Think we should have a pubic bumping (of thread).. sorry public :lol:


This just keeps getting worse and worse : pmsl

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

EDIT - You changed it before I posted - CHEAT!!!!!! :scared: :lol: xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Muhahahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

It just sounds like a really terrible adult remake of the republic :lol:

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I would change the title for you but I don't know how


I guessed you'd be along to rub it in some more 

I cringe everytime I see its made its way back onto page one!! It's not even 'NEWS'


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Is that all you ever think of


:glare: not funny....not funny at all!!! grr I'm just gonna keep my mouth shut and step away from the keyboard 

you are a very naughty mod! :nono:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

:lol: this just had me in fits of laughter again :lol:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've have a better response:



Buster's Mummy said:


> I have been here for 1 hour 9 minutes and they are driving me bonkers!! They are all coming out of the woodwork today!!


Got an infestation that needs treatment?   I know, I'm bad.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

bump!


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Ah, pubic bumping. Entertainment since the dawn of mankind :lol:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Have a quick bump on me . Later I'll make it a sticky


Bump!


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Have a quick bump on me . Later I'll make it a sticky


Sticky pubes?   

I'm off then! :lol:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

hahahaha she'll kill you if it goes as a sticky :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I vote for sticky!


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

ladies bumping sticky pubes 

just had to slap my face to make sure its not a dream :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sticky!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Is there something significant about the title..? I don't get it


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Is there something significant about the title..? I don't get it


Epic typo


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think youre all mean for bumping this up, I would never do that.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I think youre all mean for bumping this up, I would never do that.


lmao

Your name? Bumplestiltskin


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/159667-should-pubic-made-sticky.html


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah dear, almost makes my typo about 'bedding a mod' seem tame, been there, and felt the shame (this isn't a bump, honest).


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Ah dear, almost makes my typo about 'bedding a mod' seem tame, been there, and felt the shame (this isn't a bump, honest).


 Which mod are you bedding?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

*bump*
I can't resist posting this again. 



Buster's Mummy said:


> I have been here for 1 hour 9 minutes and they are driving me bonkers!! They are all coming out of the woodwork today!!


Got an infestation that needs treatment?   I know, I'm bad.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Which mod are you bedding?


None, even after such a magnificent typo I failed to pull!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> None, even after such a magnificent typo I failed to pull!


Ask again, I think the mods get easier with time


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

**bump**


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Ask again, I think the mods get easier with time


I think this is where this thread ties in nicely with the getting older thread


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

after a day of shopping, socialising and cooking for the in-laws and parents I access PetForums from my new Android powered phone to be told I have 32 notificataions you horrible lot 

How sad that i couldn't wait to chuck my guests out to get back to my online social life aka my addiction


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> after a day of shopping, socialising and *cooking the in-laws and parents* I access PetForums from my new Android powered phone to be told I have 32 notificataions you horrible lot
> 
> How sad that i couldn't wait to chuck my guests out to get back to my online social life aka my addiction


Umm, isn't that cannibalism?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> None, even after such a magnificent typo I failed to pull!


Is this the thread you mean  http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/139180-can-i-bed-mod-because.html

Never know, new mods, new talent  :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Is this the thread you mean  http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/139180-can-i-bed-mod-because.html
> 
> Never know, new mods, new talent  :lol:


So, have I pulled yet?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> So, have I pulled yet?


Not sure now, us mods been accused of being easy  You gonna have to woo us a bit now.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Is this the thread you mean  http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/139180-can-i-bed-mod-because.html
> 
> Never know, new mods, new talent  :lol:


:lol: thanks for that  havent read it before.. deff made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Ehem, not that I'm bumping this thread at all to divert attention away from a certain other, but, well, cough.......


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have giggled all the way through this.....BRILLIANT!!! :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Ehem, not that I'm bumping this thread at all to divert attention away from a certain other, but, well, cough.......


*hand's sleeping_lion some cough medicine and goes to bump the other thread for good measure*


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> *hand's sleeping_lion some cough medicine and goes to *bum* the other thread for good measure*


You're going to BUM the other thread now?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Buster's Mummy said:


> *hand's sleeping_lion some cough medicine and goes to *bum* the other thread for good measure*


If your bumming the other thread its only fair that I bum this one .


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

where does it say that? you guys are weird!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Buster's Mummy said:


> where does it say that? you guys are weird!!


You see if you had altered it before we quoted you that would have worked :nono:.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Cough medicine? Don't touch the stuff, whiskey is a much better medication  

(Although it can lead to increased typos )


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Cough medicine? Don't touch the stuff, whiskey is a much better medication
> 
> (Although it can lead to increased typos )


Is whiskey ok to use daily as a preventative medecine?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Bummmmpppppp


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Is whiskey ok to use daily as a preventative medecine?


Absolutely, although you can substitute it with a good bourbon or cognac; it's also more effective when used in a combination treatment I find, so a good dose of beer or wine first, followed by the whiskey later 

Ooops, accidentally bumped  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

oh seriously!!! how is it that this thread can STILL be going?? :glare:

Hawksport my darling do you have a padlock spare?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> oh seriously!!! how is it that this thread can STILL be going?? :glare:
> 
> Hawksport my darling do you have a padlock spare?


Sweet talking the mods don't work, I tried it on my other thread, inadvertently


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

hawksport said:


> After you ran off with the hairdresser last night.
> You should of stuck with me I stay up all night


You disappeared first...I needed you  He's not got the stamina you have though... wanna kiss and make up  

Bring your padlock when you come!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

I know blame classixuk he tired me out!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You should put Red Bull on your Wheetabix like I do


Is that a euphemism


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Is that a euphemism


if it is I don't get it 

*stop engagging me if conversation in this thread"


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

hawksport said:


> No it's breakfast
> Are you allowed to use big words like that on a Sunday morning?


Breakfast on a weekend should consist of meals like bacon and egg butties, with the egg fried so the yolk is nice and runny and makes a mess. Or sausage and egg butties, same principle, with yummy butchers sausage 

And yes, I am allowed, particularly if it helps keep this thread *bumped* and Buster's Mummy still can't resist posting


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Absolutely, although you can substitute it with a good bourbon or cognac; it's also more effective when used in a combination treatment I find, so a good dose of beer or wine first, followed by the whiskey later
> 
> Ooops, accidentally bumped  :lol: :lol:


Thankies for the health advice, oops I appear to have bumped it too .


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thankies for the health advice, oops I appear to have bumped it too .


Not a problem 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought we were bumming threads now? Did we revert back to the old system?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Think i've caught a nasty cough ... *cough*

Bump:lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> Think i've caught a nasty cough ... *cough*
> 
> Bump:lol:


You haven't perchance got a hair caught in your throat :lol:

I prescribe whiskey in any case, always works for me, I tend to forget the cough, and pretty much everything else!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Will you people stop bumping/bumming this thread, it really isnt nice you know :nono:.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Will you people stop bumping/bumming this thread, it really isnt nice you know :nono:.


I know, it's terrible isn't it, they should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Will you people stop bumping/bumming this thread, it really isnt nice you know :nono:.


Ok.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I know, it's terrible isn't it, they should be ashamed of themselves


Definately, they have no shame obviously, its lucky we're too thoughtful to do such things.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Your all just terrible :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Definately, they have no shame obviously, its lucky we're too thoughtful to do such things.


Absolutely, we can give ourselves a pat on the back for being so thoughtful 

I shall be back later to check and make sure people aren't shamelessly bumping this thread to the top again! Right now, the sunshine and a cold bottle of lager are calling me from the garden........


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

*bum*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Absolutely, we can give ourselves a pat on the back for being so thoughtful
> 
> I shall be back later to check and make sure people aren't shamelessly bumping this thread to the top again! Right now, the sunshine and a cold bottle of lager are calling me from the garden........


Well if you catch anybody bumming/bumping this thread you tell them wont you.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Are you ladies ever going to get tired of bumping each other


You don't seem to mind watching 



thedogsmother said:


> Well if you catch anybody bumming/bumping this thread you tell them wont you.


I bloomin' will! Some people have no conscience or sense of decency!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> You don't seem to mind watching
> 
> I bloomin' will! Some people have no conscience or sense of decency!!


You just did bump it.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

danielled said:


> You just did bump it.


Absolutely not! But I will not stand by and watch while others shamelessly bump this thread :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Absolutely not! But I will not stand by and watch while others shamelessly bump this thread :tongue_smilie:


Ok. Oops I just bumped it lol. Runs and hides.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

danielled said:


> Ok. Oops I just bumped it lol. Runs and hides.


Some people are shameless, shakes head in disbelief!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Some people are shameless, shakes head in disbelief!


You keep making me bump it lol and that was my funny bone I banged laughing.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

danielled said:


> You keep making me bump it lol and that was my funny bone I banged laughing.


Don't you go blaming me, I'm just keeping an eye on the shameless bumpers (is that a real term?) on this thread, terrible, and I know after having gone through something similar just how embaressing it can be reading that thread title with a missing or extra letter at the top of the page all the time!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Don't you go blaming me, I'm just keeping an eye on the shameless bumpers (is that a real term?) on this thread, terrible, and I know after having gone through something similar just how embaressing it can be reading that thread title with a missing or extra letter at the top of the page all the time!!!


Lol I was jokeing with you.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Now that we have a "The Pubic" thread, we need a "The Pubic Hair" thread. lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

DogLover1981 said:


> Now that we have a "The Pubic" thread, we need a "The Pubic Hair" thread. lol


I'm not creating that thread either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Stop it!!!!!! 

17 oages later... Come in ut wasnt that funny!! Surely ??


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Stop it!!!!!!


Once I did a thread called cracked my head on a wall only missed the r out of cracked so it said cacked my head on a wall.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Don't you go blaming me, I'm just keeping an eye on the shameless bumpers (is that a real term?) on this thread, terrible, and I know after having gone through something similar just how embaressing it can be reading that thread title with a missing or extra letter at the top of the page all the time!!!


I know  Of course my posts are entirely serious!!



DogLover1981 said:


> Now that we have a "The Pubic" thread, we need a "The Pubic Hair" thread. lol


Just give her long enough......



Buster's Mummy said:


> Stop it!!!!!!


And a typo will appear I'm sure!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

danielled said:


> Once I did a thread called cracked my head on a wall only missed the r out of cracked so it said cacked my head on a wall.


I bet someone will go and dig that one out as well now, not me, because I'm far too busy policing the shameless bumpers on this thread, and about to go and sit outside with something nice to drink!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

I think Danni must have got the mods on a good day as she managed to get a mod who actually changes titles!! but yeah sad I know dug it up 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/122326-cracked-my-head-wall.html

Danni must be liked by the mods


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> I think Danni must have got the mods on a good day as she managed to get a mod who actually changes titles!! but yeah sad I know dug it up
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/122326-cracked-my-head-wall.html
> 
> Danni must be liked by the mods


Lol yeah well I asked it to be changed it wasn't changed right away so for a bit said cacked my head on a brick wall.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I remember that one Dan


It seems it got corrected lol. I didn't cack my head on a wall I cracked my head on a wall that was funny the reactions made my day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Dan is the last bit of innocence on here, apart from me. We can't have people corrupting her threads so it got changed.


Lol awww thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

what ya trying to say? I can be innocent  (although I don't have to be!!!)


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I am completely innocent, can't really understand most of the comments on my faux pas thread


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Everyone should be very careful now, Buster's Mummy will be looking for typos in thread titles and posts. She will try to get revenge now.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> Everyone should be very careful now, Buster's Mummy will be looking for typos in thread titles and posts. She will try to get revenge now.


Nooooo, she's far too nice to stoop to such pettiness, that's as bad as saying she'd shamelessly bump an embaressing thread! :nono:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im back from walking the dogs, did anyone bum(p) this thread while I was away? Did you sort them out Sleeping Lion?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Im back from walking the dogs, did anyone bum(p) this thread while I was away? Did you sort them out Sleeping Lion?


Hellooooo.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

danielled said:


> Hellooooo.


Sorry dan I cant possibly talk to you on this thread because that would be encouraging you to bum(p) it and that would be against all my principles, by the way woman spill the beans or the dog gets it .


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry dan I cant possibly talk to you on this thread because that would be encouraging you to bum(p) it and that would be against all my principles, by the way woman spill the beans or the dog gets it .


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

danielled said:


>


:tongue_smilie: meanie.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> :tongue_smilie: meanie.


What? I like diamonds.


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

I think we should all respect the fact that buster's mummy does not want us bum(p)ing this thread........


we should respect the fact, and then ignore it methinks


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ignore what sorry?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

just clicking on to make sure nobody is bum(p)ing this up :001_smile:.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

OOoooooooooohhhh 200 posts!!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Why cant this thread be bumped?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Why cant this thread be bumped?


Because it's embaressing to the OP, so for reasons of sensitivity and to show a little compassion, we're all trying our best to make sure it stays at the top of the page  cough, splutter, I mean it DOESN'T stay at the top of the page, because that would just be too awful and embaressing


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I just like bumming sorry i mean bumping


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Because it's embaressing to the OP, so for reasons of sensitivity and to show a little compassion, we're all trying our best to make sure it stays at the top of the page  cough, splutter, I mean it DOESN'T stay at the top of the page, because that would just be too awful and embaressing


Sorry im REALLY lazy so havent read the whole thread... why is it embarrassing?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Sorry im REALLY lazy so havent read the whole thread... why is it embarrassing?


Look at the title. It is a typo. lol


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

BM are you embarrassed to discuss certain things in pubic?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

harley bear said:


> BM are you embarrassed to discuss certain things in pubic?


LOL you have no idea 

I asked the mods to change the title days ago but they are all revelling in my stupidity and clumsiness!!

I seem to have issues with typos when browsing on my phone


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

It was suppose to be public, but a typo made it pubic. Makes it sound like the topic is about pubic hairs or something similar. lol


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Try one of these it might help.:*D


 lmao


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL you have no idea
> 
> I asked the mods to change the title days ago but they are all revelling in my stupidity and clumsiness!!
> 
> I seem to have issues with typos when browsing on my phone


I know you aint got issues about discussing thing in pubic i read the other thread! 

Did you google what i suggested to google?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

hawksport said:


> The op had a problem with her pubic after her customers rubbed off on her


read between the lines why don't you!! nasty hawksport!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I know you aint got issues about discussing thing in pubic i read the other thread!
> 
> Did you google what i suggested to google?


 yes my innocent mind has been deinnocentised!!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> yes my innocent mind has been deinnocentised!!!


ha ha ha sorry

I was shocked you didnt know what it was


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

200 odd posts on schoolkid humour...amazing.....Bum tit fart poo fanny pussy cock ...there you go that's my contribution.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Now lets all turn the conversation to birds, history and politics


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

poohdog said:


> fart


Was that you I heard?  *Sorry, couldn't resist*


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

BM also likes to lick computers :lol: 


opps did i bump it again? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd expect more from you 



















nah doesnt suprise me at all


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

hawksport said:


> How much would you like


Got rid of that pesky classixuk 

you are here late  what your excuse?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just checking that nobody has bum(p)ed this today, Im watching you bum(p)ers so be warned .


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Just checking that nobody has bum(p)ed this today, Im watching you bum(p)ers so be warned .


Dont worry I certainly wont be bumping this thread, dont want to cause BM any more embarrassment


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Dont worry I certainly wont be bumping this thread, dont want to cause BM any more embarrassment


Thanks for that, if we keep popping back and warning people to stay away she will be so grateful to us wont she:001_smile:.


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Whats bumping?  :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sheen and Eli said:


> Whats bumping?  :lol:


Its when people post on a thread to make other people aware of it, you wont do it will you? I know I never would, glad I could clear that up for you .


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers! and no I would never do such a thing


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

hawksport said:


> How did this get to the top again?


I have no idea, there are so many of us watching out for people bum(p)ing this thread as well, obviously some bum(p)ers are sneaking through .


----------



## ddb2 (Oct 17, 2010)

someone been bumping? oh dear lol


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm no longer going to bum or bump this thread and would like to offer my support to BM against all thos nasty bum/pers


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks for that, if we keep popping back and warning people to stay away she will be so grateful to us wont she:001_smile:.


Well we have to be kind and stop this thread from staying on the top, she is so gonna love us for our help 


Sheen and Eli said:


> Whats bumping?  :lol:


Keep adding to a thread so it stays on the top of the board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

See you all in court  lmao :lol:


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

Buster's Mummy said:


> See you all in court  lmao :lol:


Someones not a happy bunny...... is your penis abit sore?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Really dont wanna bum(p) this thread, But i really wanna know about that last comment.... Or do i? :lol:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Really dont wanna bum(p) this thread, But i really wanna know about that last comment.... Or do i? :lol:


Lookout for thread called Penis stuck in photocopier 

EDIT: Just seen you found it, oops.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> See you all in court  lmao :lol:


:yikes::blushing:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> i'd offer to change the thread title but it made me laugh so much it ought to stay :lol::lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol: this makes me laugh EVERY time  :lol:


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

bum(p)


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

This thread has made my day.


----------



## ddb2 (Oct 17, 2010)

is this STILL going??


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

ddb2 said:


> is this STILL going??


Yes lol.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ddb2 said:


> is this STILL going??


Only saw this yesterday :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Only saw this yesterday :lol:


Think it meant to say the public but the L seems to be AWOL.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Only saw this yesterday :lol:


Oh come on i thought you were the nice mod!! Do you mods accept bribes lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Oh come on i thought you were the nice mod!! Do you mods accept bribes lol


I jumped in and explained what it meant to say lol.not as bad as my cacked my head on a wall thread.


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

I do luff this thread


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

i've got such a complex now in work when I have to put out a 'Public Notice' in the press or 'Public Announcement' on our website!!

as since modifying my risk assessement this morning I have spotted 3 pubics! (pubic convenience, pubic risj and pubic fire safety  

imagine it pubic fire safety - KOL Wooooooohoo my sex is on fire  

*giggles*


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> i've got such a complex now in work when I have to put out a 'Public Notice' in the press or 'Public Announcement' on our website!!
> 
> as since modifying my risk assessement this morning I have spotted 3 pubics! (pubic convenience, pubic risj and pubic fire safety
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Its taken nearly an hour but I have cried my way through this thread :biggrin:

Im only bumping (bumming) this thread up as Bella made me do it to get you back for making buster have a pink chair


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> Its taken nearly an hour but I have cried my way through this thread :biggrin:
> 
> Im only bumping (bumming) this thread up as Bella made me do it to get you back for making buster have a pink chair


Buster said he would have let Bella borrow his chair at the PF Weekend but you upset him by picking on his mummy!!


----------

